

As told by a noob js developer: closures - stevenklein
http://stevekle.in/as-told-by-a-noob-js-developer-closures

======
Animus7
> "It's pretty much to clown other noobs and throw errors at them."

I find it heartwarming to remember the blissful days when I thought the same
thing about function parameters.

And I happen to think that we could all learn a great deal about intuitive
modern programming language design from posts like this.

